# Cold War Nuklear Bunker-Prenden-Germany 2004



## Marraf (Dec 29, 2009)

A particular structure in Prenden is created from 1978 to 1983
underground command center "Object 5001" of the National
Defense Council (NVR) of the party and state leadership of the GDR for the
Event of war. It is an expensive bunker on
three levels below ground at the Ützdorf Street, between the
Stromberg and the Bogensee, which today is under monument protection and
*Registration for August-October 2008 first-and last time
could be viewed (Object Prenden 17/5001).* 
Hehe i see this bunker two time in oct 04 and jan 05...







Entrance :thumb




































































Headquarters of the expedition team




























I apologize for the quality of photos but then had a poor camera.

More pics http://www.bunkrowiec.com.pl/galeria/prenden/index.html
http://www.bunkrowiec.com.pl/galeria/prenden2/index.html


----------



## simaving (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonecollector (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow!
This looks amazing.


----------



## the_historian (Dec 29, 2009)

Superb, just superb.


----------



## Marraf (Dec 29, 2009)

Plan this bunker:

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/h/honecker5001/lowerfloor.jpg

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/h/honecker5001/middlefloor.jpg

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/h/honecker5001/upperfloor.jpg

Plans found at: http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/h/honecker5001/index.html


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome pics & report ... in excellent condition.. keep up the good work


----------



## Urban Mole (Dec 29, 2009)

Excellent pictures, thats what I call an underground bunker...


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, this is great...superb explore and pics. 
5001?  Love it. 
Fabulous work.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 29, 2009)

Three floors !!! what an amazing place


----------



## Marraf (Dec 29, 2009)

Exactly 17/5001


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 29, 2009)

Excellent photos of a truly interesting looking Bunker -thanks for sharing!


----------



## Engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

*Bunker.*

Very impressive.


----------



## Mole Man (Dec 29, 2009)

Some Excellent photos there and still in such good condition.


----------



## fezzyben (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome stuff


----------



## bOGrAT (Jan 2, 2010)

Great find.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 2, 2010)

That is excellent, looks really good!


----------

